# serious girl problems



## supman (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to love going to the gym until some psycho military brat started ****ing up the nerves in my dick and balls with some military technology this bitch is nuts! Shes been ****ing around with me for years 15 to be exact it didn't used to be like this though.  Now that I know how to workout for results too late I have ptsd from being zapped for 5 ongoing.  Shes been backing down a little so I decided to try body building with aminos and protien.  It was working even got rid of my prolixin injection started feeling really healthy but my testicles started healing too fast so she starts in again last night and ****s up my balls.  All I can do now is wait for her to backdown completely permenently while chain smoking.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Kevlin

10char


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2015)

Wtf.........................................lmao


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn man she's such a snake in the grass!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 8, 2015)

Wearing a tin foil speedo should solve your problem.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Damn man she's such a snake in the grass!



Hey, watch it!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lmao whoops! Nothing to see here


----------



## Magical (Jul 8, 2015)

Surely there is another forum besides UG for this?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 8, 2015)

Although I find this post humorous...... I think you are an idiot. just saying.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 8, 2015)

I got nothing....


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 8, 2015)

You know what I always say, "never get mixed up with a ball zapper".


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not even sure what I read.


----------



## bugman (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah.   Wait what?


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 8, 2015)

Um, huh, what?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 8, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> You know what I always say, "never get mixed up with a ball zapper".



I'm genuinely interested in the particulars of the circumstances in which you were in that you've had to say this hahahahah


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 8, 2015)

1. What type of machine was she using? Was it the MXB-3100 model? They were known to short out and cause overstimulation and shocking of the male genitalia. Next time you can, check the manufacturers model number. Last year they released the MXB-3106 and that thing will shock the balls without damaging them and this practice is well known and documented to have stimulated muscle growth over 200%. That way you can go back to training for gains. 

2. Did she shave and lotion your testicles prior to the procedure? This has to be done every time. If not, it's like placing someone in an electric chair with no sponge or conductive fluid and a head full of hair. Very painful and renders the procedure useless for the most part. 

3. Is your girl named Jenner?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2015)

Wtf... that's about enough from this idiot.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 8, 2015)

POB you communist. 

Let the man speak! Others are out there getting their balls shocked and he is the only one brave enough to discuss it.


----------



## Lilo (Jul 8, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> 3. Is your girl named Jenner?



Lol, took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 8, 2015)

I had my nuts zapped without shaving once. Everything smelled like taco bell for hours.


----------



## Magical (Jul 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf... that's about enough from this idiot.



This guy has to be 15 on summer break


----------



## stonetag (Jul 8, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> You know what I always say, "never get mixed up with a ball zapper".



Ball zapper like a bug zapper?, because if it is, it just sounds painful....


----------



## whitelml (Jul 8, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> 1. What type of machine was she using? Was it the MXB-3100 model? They were known to short out and cause overstimulation and shocking of the male genitalia. Next time you can, check the manufacturers model number. Last year they released the MXB-3106 and that thing will shock the balls without damaging them and this practice is well known and documented to have stimulated muscle growth over 200%. That way you can go back to training for gains.
> 
> 2. Did she shave and lotion your testicles prior to the procedure? This has to be done every time. If not, it's like placing someone in an electric chair with no sponge or conductive fluid and a head full of hair. Very painful and renders the procedure useless for the most part.
> 
> 3. Is your girl named Jenner?



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## whitelml (Jul 8, 2015)

When i was 15 i used to stick my dick in a light socket too.    But i stopped after the first time.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2015)

whitelml said:


> When i was 15 i used to stick my dick in a light socket too.    But i stopped after the first time.



C'mon man, where is your sense of adventure


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 17, 2015)

I really have no idea what's going on here


----------

